# Port Norfolk 8/11/07



## Boo2654 (Aug 14, 2005)

Rented a boat from Culpepper and decided to do some fishing and crabbing. I started off mostly crabbing, I was using fish heads. About a hour in I had about 12 crabs, then all of a sudden something grabbed my fish head and tried to run off with it but I yanked it back. Then I tossed my fish head out there again and the same thing happened, needless to say that my fish head was mangled. So I figured it was something big, so I then put a fish head on my rod with a fish finder rig and of course nothing touch it. But I did happen to catch a pup (19 inches) on my bottom rig using crab flavored fish bites.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

i know what ya mean. ive been spooled or broke off out there so many times ive lost count.more than likely a cow nosed ray, but ive also seen a few "fins" over the past couple of years , so who knows.
hell even 20lb+ stripers and reds are caught in there from time to time


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm thinking it's the lost GATOR.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> NOTE-- no little people were hurt during the making of this avatar.



LMAO!!!! I like last week's too.


----------



## HOOK'N&SLING'N (Sep 29, 2004)

*Day or Night*

Boo,
I fished that water alot in past years, have'nt been this year; however, there is a mixed bag of fish in that water. I have even seen Sheephead caught under the bridge a couple yeas ago. As far as your mystery goes....Bluefish maybe? Again, a buddy of mine and I have anchored under the bridge at night and caught, trout, drum, both red and black, bluefish, spot, perch, and horse croaker. It can be a very productive area. Striper fishing in the early fall is bananas. Also culpepper's charter Drum trips at night, Iv'e seen them come in with some beast. Never know what might come out of them waters!!!

P-Town


----------



## Boo2654 (Aug 14, 2005)

It was daytime and I was under the new part of the bridge. Some of the people that work at culpepper told me about the night fishing under the older part of the bridge.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

what color was the crab fishbites you were using cuz i know they come in a couple of different colors and from what i read pups have average sight so maybe the one you were using got their attention better?


----------



## fishininov (Jan 20, 2005)

bluefish or biters maybe?


----------



## Boo2654 (Aug 14, 2005)

Tony I was using the Char colored ones. (lime green)


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

awesome, i went out and rented a boat form culpeppers today( i live right down the street from there) and paddled all the way out to the BASF plant to the point where the rocks are. I managed to reel in a crab but had no luck with the pups. I tried using menhaden, spot and shrimp fishbites with no luck. oh well.


----------

